# Suggest me a username



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

*I am thinking of changing my username from "**KoolKid" to something else.*

Plz suggest me some good one.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2008)

find-me-a-username ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

Guys plz don't go offtopic.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolMan
Kid ab bada ho gaya hai shayad.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

Nope *Amir.php*

Plz suggest.


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

Jasubhai.


----------



## hullap (Jun 28, 2008)

^ 
but, maybe Ninja(like your avatar) or something


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

hullap said:


> Ninja(like your avatar)



nope.

suggest more........


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

Naruto


----------



## krates (Jun 28, 2008)

bleach


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

nope

I think *Krazzy Warrior*

what u all say about this.


----------



## krates (Jun 28, 2008)

good !!!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 28, 2008)

Rather keep a girly username. You will go famous within few hours.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

*KKiD*


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> nope
> 
> I think *Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> what u all say about this.



I tell you some great crazy warrier:
Hitlar
Changes khan
Nepolian
some comics warrier:
phantom
mandrake
flash gordan
doga
spydee
super commando
bankelal
krukbond
dhamaka sigh
kuch naya:
goobinmama ke bhanje ban jao.
if ye sub bhi nahi jama to ban jao:
Most Wanted ka chela.
i also very popular here.
kya?


----------



## birbal (Jun 28, 2008)

Timbaktoo


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

sab bekkar.

I think Krazzy Warrior is the best.
what u all say
If u all will say yes then I will PM the admins.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> sab bekkar.
> 
> I think Krazzy Warrior is the best.
> what u all say
> If u all will say yes then I will PM the admins.



Are yar suno to,
goobinmama ka bhanje ki post khli hai. 
aisa mauka phir nahi milega.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

tu PM kar de admin ko agar thughe ye username pasand hai.

Most Wanted Person :- *goobinmama ka bhanja
*
Just kidding  LOL

Going with Krazzy Warrior


----------



## Pat (Jun 28, 2008)

vaibhavtek ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

PMed Admins to change my username to Krazzy Warrior.
Thread can be closed.
Reporting.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> tu PM kar de admin ko agar thughe ye username pasand hai.
> 
> Most Wanted Person :- *goobinmama ka bhanja
> *
> ...



Ab mere jaise ko goobinmama apna bhanja thodi na banayenge. 
abhi bhi tere pas time hai. mat chook aisa mauka. 
bahut phachtaye ga baad me.
kya?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

Sunhera mooka miss mat kar.
*Digit forum ka sach me most wanted person baan ja - bhanja ji*

Mods plz close this thread.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Sunhera mooka miss mat kar.
> *Digit forum ka sach me most wanted person baan ja - bhanja ji*
> 
> Mods plz close this thread.



Are mere bhai tu samagta kyon nahi.
tujhe problem kya hai?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

friendship accept kar aur main baan jauja *goobinmama ka bhanja ka dost*

cheer-e-peace


----------



## confused (Jun 28, 2008)

Pat said:


> vaibhavtek ?


+ 55000 million


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> friendship accept kar aur main baan jauja *goobinmama ka bhanja ka dost*
> 
> cheer-e-peace



Chal bhej de friendship jaldi se.
aaj se tu goobinmama ke bhanje ka dost hua.
ok.
goobinmama aap ko koi aiteraz to nahi hai na?
apne bhanjo pe daya banaye rakhiyega.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 28, 2008)

KK Singh 

KK-> KoolKid


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 28, 2008)

you geeks are damn funny man ;D


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Kakolookiyam


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2008)

confused said:


> pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


55000 million +1


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 55000 million +1


 ++


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 28, 2008)

> Kakolookiyam



Even I wanted to be 

Jaffar_The_Ultimate_Evil_Old_Wizened_StaffWielding_TimeTravelling_DaggerOfTimeSeeking_SuperVillian_Who_Creates_Abnormally_Ugly_Enemies_And_Transforms_People_Into_Sand_Monsters_And_Puts_Traps_Even_In_Palace_Bathrooms

My intution warned me not to PM the mods.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 28, 2008)

Party over guys.
*Thread locked.*


----------

